
Inzite – Free calling and more - inzite
http://blog.inzite.io/fixed-price-calls
======
inzite
We're a professional advice marketplace, offering a place for freelance
professionals to provide paid phone and video advice. New updates today
include free introductory calls, fixed price calls and much more.

Coming soon, we'll have MS365 and Google calendar integration such that
potential clients can see your real-time availability for optimised
scheduling.

